# Game 56: Denver Nuggets @ Minnesota Timberwolves



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

*@*







*Team Records*​
*Denver Nuggets* 29-26 *@* *Minnesota Timberwolves* 23-30

*Time:* 8:00 PM ET Friday, February 24, 2006
*TV:* Altitude, FOX Sports North
*Location:* Target Center, Minneapolis, MN

*Denver Nuggets*






































*Projected Denver Nuggets Starting Lineup*
*PG* - 24 Andre Miller 6-2 205 3/19/76 6 Utah
*SG* - 3 DerMarr Johnson 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati
*SF* - 15 Carmelo Anthony 6-8 230 5/29/84 2 Syracuse 
*PF* - 56 Francisco Elson C 7-0 235 2/28/76 2 California 
*C* - 23 Marcus Camby 6-11 230 3/22/74 9 Massachusetts

*Denver Nuggets Reserves*
11 Earl Boykins PG 5-5 133 6/2/76 7 Eastern Michigan 
*21 Ruben Patterson SF 6-6 223 7/31/75 7 Cincinnati* 
3 DerMarr Johnson GF 6-9 201 5/5/80 5 Cincinnati 
43 Linas Kleiza F 6-8 245 1/3/85 R Missouri 
*30 Reggie Evans PF 6-8 245 5/18/80 3 Iowa*

*Denver Nuggets Head Coach:*








*George Karl*

*Out of game due to Injuries:*
Nene Hilario
21 Eduardo Najera F 6-8 220 7/11/76 5 Oklahoma

*Minnesota Timberwolves*






































*Projected Minnesota Timberwolves Starting Lineup*
*PG -* 55 Marko Jaric 6-7 217 10/12/78 3 None 
*SG -* 31 Ricky Davis 6-7 195 9/23/79 7 Iowa 
*SF -* 23 Trenton Hassell 6-5 200 3/4/79 4 Austin Peay 
*PF -* 21 Kevin Garnett 6-11 220 5/19/76 10 None 
*C -* 41 Eddie Griffin 6-10 232 5/30/82 4 Seton Hall

*Minnesota Timberwolves Reserves*
3 Marcus Banks PG 6-2 200 11/19/81 2 UNLV 
35 Mark Madsen FC 6-9 245 1/28/76 5 Stanford 
16 Troy Hudson PG 6-1 175 3/13/76 8 Southern Illinois 
99 Ronald Dupree SF 6-7 209 1/26/81 2 LSU 
30 Mark Blount C 7-0 250 11/30/75 5 Pittsburgh

*Minnesota Timberwolves Head Coach:* 








*Dwane Casey*

*-------------------------------------------------------------------*​
T-Wolves and Nuggets fans get in! :clap: 

Time for the New look Nuggets (Patterson,Smith,Evans) to take on their divisional foe, and rivalry IMO Minnesota Timberwolves. Tonight is a critical game. The T-Wolves have a new look lineup as well with some very solid players. This game should be very competitive, and highly entertaining. I'm hoping our new guy's get to see some action tonight. I'm looking forward to seeing Evans in particular.

Let's go Nuggets! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Very nice block by Camby on Ricky Davis.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Nice bullet pass from half court by Miller to DJ.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Trenton has some hops. Melo got blocked, but should have gathered himself and used a pump fake.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo with the 3 ball!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Carmelo has the jumper going in the 3rd.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

81-81 tie in the 4th


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Kenyon with the bucket to tie the game at 85-85.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

we need to give it to melo so he can draw fouls...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> we need to give it to melo so he can draw fouls...


We shouldnt be in this situation against the T-Wolves. 

Let's get it together Nuggets.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Time for Melo to take over.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> We shouldnt be in this situation against the T-Wolves.
> 
> Let's get it together Nuggets.


what does that have to do with anything? give it to melo in the post. he'll score or go to the line EVERYTIME!

its a no-brainer...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Huge rebound by Miller, and foul shots coming up!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> what does that have to do with anything? give it to melo in the post. he'll score or go to the line EVERYTIME!
> 
> its a no-brainer...


I'm just venting, because we're better than the T-Wolves. We need this win.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby with the brick.........ugh


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wow...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

We are in over time.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

It's Melo time in OT!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

why isnt melo shooting the ball in the end??? this just blows me away...

:nonono:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> why isnt melo shooting the ball in the end??? this just blows me away...
> 
> :nonono:


He's drawing a double team. I have a feeling Melo will be big in OT.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

camby is having a pathetic game. the ball HAS to go to the star reguardless...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller and Kenyon Martin!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller another nice bucket.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

good start


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Camby with the block.


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Dre Miller with another nice bucket!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Big 3 ball by DJ!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

welcome back DJ!!!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

another quietly awesome night from dre...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with a dumb turnover. Oh man that might cost us the game.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

melo time right here


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

make up for it right now


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

iso on the baseline KARL!!!


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Another dumb turn over.......oh my...I'm speechless.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

wtf...


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

6 unanswered points in 9 seconds... :nonono:


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo So So Clutch!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

why cant they just do that at the end of the game...???


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

Melo with the huge clutch shot to win the game for the Nuggets. And it was a 3 ball! Nice job Melo!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

just amazing...


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> just amazing...


Agree.

And you were right after all it was Melo time. :cheers: :clap:


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

23AJ said:


> Agree.
> 
> And you were right after all it was Melo time. :cheers: :clap:


u said it first


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

im just glad melo does it again after an OBVIOUS ****ing foul!!! not even the refs can stop melo at the end


----------



## 77AJ (Feb 16, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> u said it first


 :cheers: 

A great finish by Melo, I'll take that every time.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

good game u guys, wish we could hung out but melo' hit an amazing shot...
we tried to sneak back in with some refs help  but u guys shut the door, nice game


----------



## Peetus (Apr 4, 2005)

Shot of the year.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Peetus said:


> Shot of the year.


i dunno! bonzi had a tight one earlier this year and melos 3 against dallas was rediculous too...


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

pac4eva5 said:


> i dunno! bonzi had a tight one earlier this year and melos 3 against dallas was rediculous too...


bonzi wells?
if so yeah those were both against us....


----------



## justasking? (Oct 1, 2005)

That was a great shot by Melo. He's been doing everything for your team. I hope he continues to stay healthy so he can play to the best of his abilities. He is very much underrated by a lot of people/fans... but he has proven time and again why he is one of the best at what he does. Congrats on the great win. :cheers:


----------



## cpawfan (Jun 20, 2004)

Besides Kenyon's horrible pass to Ricky Davis that almost cost the Nuggets the game how did he play?

I'm trying to understand how a player that said he only played because the Nuggets didn't have enough bodies managed to put up 18 & 9.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

cpawfan said:


> Besides Kenyon's horrible pass to Ricky Davis that almost cost the Nuggets the game how did he play?
> 
> I'm trying to understand how a player that said he only played because the Nuggets didn't have enough bodies managed to put up 18 & 9.


Martin had another decent performance. He had like 2 or 3 alley-opps and a put back dunk. His jumper was going pretty good and he hit a few outside shots. He looked explosive at times like he has been. Some rebounds he out leaped everyone then he'd take a play off and not hustle, but it really must be his knee (wishful thinking) and hopefully not his attitude... :clap:


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

That was a great game simply because Denver won. If they would have lost I would have been furious at the Reffing once again.

They blew too many calls against the Nuggets. I know this sounds and probably is major homerism, but the Nuggets get no love from the officials. 

1.) They blew an obvious out of bounds call on Minnesota in the 2nd Quarter that gave the Wolves an extra possession that netted them a bucket.

2.) They allowed KG to take 6 steps on a two hop step move for a layup.

3.) They completely blew the "steal" that Hassell and KG made. KG completely grabbed Melo's entire right arm preventing him from getting to his dribble. The ensuing alley-opp tied the game. 

But Denver is a pretty cry baby team, but it seems like they have actual grips in a lot of cases. Once again they overcame atrocious officiating and won the game!


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

Tobin 73 EIRE said:


> That was a great game simply because Denver won. If they would have lost I would have been furious at the Reffing once again.
> 
> They blew too many calls against the Nuggets. I know this sounds and probably is major homerism, but the Nuggets get no love from the officials.
> 
> ...


i disagree. i dont think denver is a cry baby team at all!

so many times i see us getting ZERO calls, then they FINALLY call one on the opposing team and they just go CRAZY!!! im like wtf??? not sure, but i bet were close to the bottom in tech's...

i remember one against the spurs, we were getting TERRIBLE officiating and we finally got one frickin call! and spurs had 2 techs after that! spurs are BY FAR the biggest cry baby team EVER!


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i disagree. i dont think denver is a cry baby team at all!
> 
> so many times i see us getting ZERO calls, then they FINALLY call one on the opposing team and they just go CRAZY!!! im like wtf??? not sure, but i bet were close to the bottom in tech's...
> 
> i remember one against the spurs, we were getting TERRIBLE officiating and we finally got one frickin call! and spurs had 2 techs after that! spurs are BY FAR the biggest cry baby team EVER!


You can disagree all you want. The attitudes for Denver coincide with how the game is going. 

Denver has not been arguing too many calls recently, but there are players on the team that definitely act like after a foul they have been totally wronged. But oh well it doesn't matter.

I do think saying they are a cry baby team is over stating it...


----------

